

Marissa Mayer gives Yahoo Employee Jawbone UP - physicsistic
http://allthingsd.com/20130712/when-i-say-jump-marissa-mayer-gives-yahoo-employees-up-fitness-bands/?mod=tweet

======
friendstock
...so Yahoo is tracking all employee movements now?

(Just kidding -- I think it's a great perk for Yahoo employees. Too bad they
couldn't get purple ones.)

------
anujabro
Yahoo in talks to acquire Jawbone? Just joking (or am I)?

